# Colonial Pale Ale



## rasputin543 (22/12/17)

Does anyone have a decent Colonial Pale Ale recipe, or an idea of the malts and hops used. Bloody love that beer and I'm too new to brewing to be able come close to it on my own.


----------



## Vazerhino (5/9/18)

Ditto. What are the hops?


----------



## captain crumpet (5/9/18)

they definitely use ella in it, can taste that hop a mile off


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/9/18)

You should email them and tell them how much you love that beer, they will likely give you a good guide to make one at home.


----------



## etruscan (12/12/18)

I would love to know this too. I've just been to https://www.colonialbrewingco.com.au/contact-cbco/ and emailed [email protected] so who knows, they might help us out. Will let you know if I hear anything


----------



## etruscan (25/3/19)

The only info I have found out about this beer is from Untappd:

https://untappd.com/b/colonial-brewing-co-pale-ale/1771760

"Colonial Brewing Co is super excited to introduce our newest creation! Despite our Altbier being a champion brew at the 2016 CBA's, we recognised it was time to rebrand this as “Dark Pale” in honour of its more challenging and malt driven complexity.
A brewery almost isn’t a brewery without a Pale Ale so it was a great opportunity to challenge ourselves to take Pales to a new level! How did we do this, with a barrage of hops of course! Rather than settling on American or Australian, the brewers worked tirelessly at a combination of both that is sure to please. American powerhouses Tomahawk and Simcoe are matched with Australian superstars Galaxy and Astra to give a balanced, light and fruity pale ale that's dangerously drinkable!"

Four hops, bloody hell . . .


----------



## RossM (23/9/22)

Four hops, but in what quantities??

Canned Colonial Pale is a seriously addictive beer, right up there with Little Creatures on tap.


----------

